# larger loft of flight



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a limited amount of space within which to build.

I already have one 4.5x.3.25 ft loft. But I need to build another.

Since this is all the space I won't have space to expand again later.

Does it make more sense to have a larger second loft about 7ft, that I can divide if I want, and that has plenty of elbow room for the birds?

Or a similar sized loft to the previous, and a flight in between them?

I intend using the first loft as a breeders loft, and the second for the non-breeding pairs.

The non-breeders I want to fly regularly, but won;t be able to daily.

I don't have the space for a 7ft loft plus a decent flight.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you with your loft situation but my question is..... how are you gonna keep the NON-BREEDING pairs from becoming --- breeding pairs -- if they are in the same coop?????


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

fake eggs

I am designing the loft so that I have easy access to all the nestboxes from the back and can easily check and switch out eggs at night.

Works well with my doves. Never had an unplanned clutch


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

Can You Build Higher Up ? Same Footprint On Ground But Higher Up..breeders Down Below..flyers Up Top...poop Drawer In The Middle ?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

not really

I'm pretty short lol

Don;t think I'd be able to manage cleaning out a high poop drawer, or reach the perches in the top half

Cool idea though 


How big are the flights you guys use? And do you use them for excersice like an aviary or just fresh air and sun?
Thanks


----------

